# Help, can't remove hook up cable



## Riccardo (May 7, 2013)

Not sure what is happening but I can't remove the hook up cable from the side of my Rapido 983. It appears to be locked in and pressing the blue lever down doesn't release.

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Does the plug smell of burning.??
If so it could have melted or arced together. I had one like that.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Push the plug IN as far as possible, then press the blue lever down and withdraw.

tony


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I had a similar problem when I joined two cables together. I unhooked from the power and then squirted some WD40 between the two ends. Left for a short period to allow it to lubricate and then very gently rocked them against each other until they eventually parted. 
Good luck

Terry


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Same as terry did


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

One of my cables is difficult to insert and remove......Gemmy probably has the answer :wink:....(then WD40 or vaseline)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I hope this is not too obvious but have you lifted the blue locking cap on the cable connector?

Alan


----------



## Riccardo (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas but it is still firmly embedded, I have pushed pulled prodded and twisted.

Not sure what to do, driving along with the cable draped down into the storage compartment seems to be the only current solution!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Assuming that there is no way that you can perform any of the previous ideas, may I suggest that you undo the two screws holding the plug together and take the unit to pieces.
It is just possible that one of the pins has arced and welded itself to the plug, which could be difficult but not impossible to remove.
The plug will have to come out anyway and the internal wiring is very simple, only needing a screwdriver to fix if you need to remove the wires.
Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Assuming that there is no way that you can perform any of the previous ideas, may I suggest that you undo the two screws holding the plug together and take the unit to pieces.
> 
> Alan


Can you do that if it is stuck in the socket?

My guess is that it is the socket that is the problem. On my MH I can remove the socket completely whilst the plug is in it. If I could not then sort out what was happening I would replace it together with a new plug on the lead.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I believe so. I went out into the cool night and saw two screws holding my plug together, they are accessible from the outside. Once removed, the casing should slide back allowing some visual observation of the plugs assembly. Pliers or other tool may then begin to make inroads to the problem, assuming the casing itself is not stuck.... anyway, one way or another it must come off.

Alan


----------



## Riccardo (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips and ideas, and especially to Alan for braving the cold and dark but in the end I had to resort to brute force!

Turns out it had arced and melted plastic that had fused. So good clean up needed and a new socket on the cable.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Does the plug smell of burning.??
> If so it could have melted or arced together. I had one like that.
> 
> Ray.


Post 2.

Ray.


----------

